
In Praise of Idleness (1932) - ayoisaiah
http://www.zpub.com/notes/idle.html
======
dang
Threads from 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10876730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10876730)

2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10310846](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10310846)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9015092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9015092)

2013:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6513765](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6513765)

2010:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1187681](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1187681)

